# A day on the bay!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

No, not hunting, well not for birds anyway. Bug hunting! 8)

Although I might have seen an eider or two! :lol:


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

got butter?


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

man I hate seagulls!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you need a place to dispose of those Vile crustaceans, I could get rid of a few of them for you. I will need you to send them to me alive though!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

damn seagulls, nice pic though Swamp


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you guys want to see seagulls, go to Alaska. I went up there fishing this summer and they where the most common bird! uke:

We really need a hunting season on them things.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> If you guys want to see seagulls, go to Alaska. I went up there fishing this summer and they where the most common bird! uke:
> 
> We really need a hunting season on them things.


I wouldn't say the most common.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice Chris!

Is that a puffin?!?! How did you get it?


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

haha yeah its a puff-daddy. I fish a charter out of sitka from may til august, the ferocious little buggers hit our mooching baits when they are hitting a bait ball. Funny thing is that they usually aren't hooked they just get barely tangled in the line.

I have also caught a sea pigeon, common murre, black murre, shearwater, brown albatross, water ouzle, and dang near every species of gull.

They just attack when they see the flash! HAHA


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Chris who do u fish out of sitka with???... no some people up there


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

large tallons?


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

AV said:


> Chris who do u fish out of sitka with???... no some people up there


I fish out of islandview lodge. If you are from around nodak/minnesota....if you knew anyone they would probably fish for angling unlimited.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Who owns island view?....... pretty sure i fished there two years ago


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Who owns island view?....... pretty sure i fished there two years ago


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Kevin McNamee.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

yea fished there two years ago....Iam from the same town as kevin so i no his family pretty good.. go to school with kevins Nephew doug who deck hands on one of the boats


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Great pics.
Puffin is cool.
Good work guys,
Dan


----------

